# Joke Section ?



## Dark_Firetime (Feb 9, 2003)

Can we create a Joke section (a section for fun) ?


----------



## RaPtOrSIII (Feb 9, 2003)

no


----------



## Vince989 (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't really think it's needed here, since Jokes are so much everywhere on the net... Just run a search for "Jokes" on www.google.com and look at all the stuff you'll find... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- ViNcE989


----------



## G.O.D (Feb 9, 2003)

i think we should


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

Just use Off-Topic. It's all over the place. I would avoid using the search engines, though, because you get a lot of stuff like [randomly searches for a funny link and comes up with:] this.  

Consider yourself warned...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

WHOA! That was just plain weird! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plain jokes in this forum are much better than this alright.


----------



## Vince989 (Feb 10, 2003)

LOL yeah these chineses r0x0rz j00r b0xerz !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I've saw this vid a while ago, and these guys are REALLY funny... Too much maybe... But I got something even weirder than that... Just look at that :

http://www.scripting.com/hyakugojyuuichi/

And TRY to find what all that stuff means... I Bet you will NEVER find out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

I stand corrected. THIS is the weirdest movie I ever saw in my life, seriously. There's no way I can understand what it means even if I know that language, whatever it is.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

I bet you're right, Vince, because I won't even try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  X-Gamer, I think it's Korean or Mandarin in the movie I posted, and possibly Japanese in the second, but I can't fully tell.

Or you could try breaking your brain another way.... (BTW: You MUST watch the whole thing. Trust me.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

LOL!! That too much! Vince may have the link to the wierdest movie but you have the link to the most demented movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bid my time and watch the whole movie like you said and it was completely senseless (thought it was intended to be so).


----------



## sirAnger (Feb 10, 2003)

Too funny! That's probably one of the funniest things I've ever heard!! (the third one)


----------



## Vince989 (Feb 10, 2003)

Worst thing is, in fact, that video DOES have some sense... Well the song has one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once more people will have seen it, I'll tell the meaning... (Which I didn't find, don't worry guys, I'm not crazy enough... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just found it somewhere... )

- ViNcE989


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

As for the meaning of mine, I think it's clear that there is none.

Vince, what language is that, at least?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Vince989 (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, it's japanese, should have been obvious enough... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







OMG, just found that out... NO COMMENTS (as in WAAAY TOO COOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_si...or/hestekor.swf

- ViNcE989


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

I don't see what so cool about that but it's fun nowaday.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

Ummmmmm.....okay...... no comment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Tempest out.-


----------



## Octavious (Feb 10, 2003)

that is some really funny sH*t man


----------



## dice (Feb 10, 2003)

riiiiight ...


----------



## Octavious (Feb 10, 2003)

hey man im all for the joke section

edit
that was strange
ne way power 2 ya


----------



## dice (Feb 10, 2003)

You can always search the web www.google.com and type "jokes" or something like that. Or you can be creative and do something like www.jokes.com or www.jokes.co.uk U never know what you can find


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Feb 9, 2003)

Can we create a Joke section (a section for fun) ?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

Or head to www.tashian.com/multibabel and play around with that for a bit.

Then, for those of us still on our Flash fix, try these out:
Warning against drinking too much
Pong!
Lobster Magnet.. 
And yeah, I know this one is really lame, but it's quite funny if you are a fan of the scientist and like to laugh at DDR.

Oh, a word of advice: Not all of these are fit to be rated G. PG, perhaps, since there's a couple curses in them. Trust me when I say that there's worse stuff out there, but you find a few gems with the trash -- like these.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

Drinking too much, Pong and DDR were good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not so sure about the lobster thought, I don't get it at all.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

But.... it's.... Lobster Magnet! Self-explanatory and simply weird. And sing-along!

(but, yeah, it's not meant to be funny. It's meant to make you go ".....wha?" and shake your head.  It's sad, but it's the best of 512 Productions stuff...)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 11, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Feb 11 2003 said:


> It's meant to make you go ".....wha?" and shake your head.


Well it work for me but I still don't get it. Oh well, it's not that bad anyway and it's weird too.


----------

